
My personal experience with ProtonVPN free plan - kevinhq
https://kevinhq.com/my-experience-with-protonvpn-free-plan.html
======
DrScump
"I believe it would be better if the ProtonVPN app on my Macbook is just
connected and at the same time disconnect the one on my Android tablet
automatically."

I think that's a horrible choice, silently removing VPN protection for an
existing connection.

I do think a better message stating that such a collision was attempted is
warranted, though.

I encountered a different but similarly cryptic error with this same collision
last year when first trying Proton. I was so impressed with Proton's
communication (for a free product), I pay for it now.

